
Ask HN: What's the most rewarding career in software? - whamlastxmas
I&#x27;m a software developer who needs to do something other than full stack web development. I have an opportunity to pivot my career a lot right now but not sure which option to explore first.<p>In your experience, or the experiences you&#x27;ve heard of, what specialty in software is the most rewarding?
======
greenyoda
What are your criteria for something being "rewarding"? Making lots of money?
Helping humanity? Personal satisfaction of solving hard problems? Something
else?

~~~
whamlastxmas
I left it vague because I know everyone's definition is different. I think
rewarding can be a mix of a lot of those aspects and I didn't want to
constrain it to any one in particular.

